# Crested gecko exo terra substrate problem



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

I recently set up a crested gecko exo terra tank. I found a video online from lllreptile.com showing how to build a natural vivarium for plants. The substrate was as follows: 1. Hydro balls with mesh on top to keep separate 2. Eco earth to full cover and plant the 3 plants I chose from the safe plant list on here. In this part I added 1 batch of springtails 3. Forest floor cypress Mulch as top layer so the geckos won't swallow the eco earth. 

Now comes the problem part...
Today I just noticed, while looking up other bits of advice and text, that a lot are saying the eco earth is pretty rubbish for plants to thrive in. I read a few posts saying it also doesn't drain well. All this said what's the best next step to take ? 
Another forum stated that adding leaf litter crumbled on top will let the springtails go to work for on it building up nutrients for the soil. Is this a good enough solution to the problem ?


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah eco earth is poor as it will compact and spoil, you can mix the cypress much in to stop this. I'm guessing your from America, so your best bet would be ABG mix for a substrate to plant in. Spring tails just break down faeces and mold, so won't solve your problem


----------



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

jasonm96 said:


> Yeah eco earth is poor as it will compact and spoil, you can mix the cypress much in to stop this. I'm guessing your from America, so your best bet would be ABG mix for a substrate to plant in. Spring tails just break down faeces and mold, so won't solve your problem


Sorry if I confused you with my message. I know it was all over the place but I'm not from America I'm in the uk. Should I get another bag of cypress mulch and mix it in ? I'm currently just using it as a top layer. What's the best way to go from here without having to start all over ?


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

I would put some bark chips in and mix in, about half as much as coco you put in. You can also add in sphagnum in for maintaining humidity at the same amount of bark chips.


----------



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

I found on eBay a guy selling a substrate mix similar to the ABG mix but with additional nutrients. Do you think I could dig up my plants and add some of this mix to my current soil bed ?


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Of course yes, you don't have to re do the whole tank for a substrate change. You'"" have to change part of the substrate every so often anyway, similar to particular water changes in fish tanks, to maintain balance. Every week instead of water changes, however mix the substrate up so fecal matter can be broken down at lower depths


----------



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

jasonm96 said:


> Of course yes, you don't have to re do the whole tank for a substrate change. You'"" have to change part of the substrate every so often anyway, similar to particular water changes in fish tanks, to maintain balance. Every week instead of water changes, however mix the substrate up so fecal matter can be broken down at lower depths


What do you use to mix it up ? Do you remove some substrate and if so how much do you remove ?


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Some tongs, down to the bottom. Some substrate about a third, there's no rules here but personally every few months, all depends on the tank and how many animals. Just trial and error, and use the smell test, it should always smell fresh and clean like a walk in the woods


----------



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

Ahh right ok that seems reasonable enough. So basically turn the soil down to the dividing mesh and remove up to a third every now and then. That's fine I can work on that once I get my bag of soil mix. Would it be safe enough to use a mini fork like the ones used in a garden ? Obviously one that's new and been steralised of course.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah but mix it down weekly prior to changes. Yes that will be fine


----------



## Cakes86 (Dec 15, 2016)

jasonm96 said:


> Yeah but mix it down weekly prior to changes. Yes that will be fine


I'll give that a go and see how I get on in the next few weeks and months. Thanks again for all your advice and help ***128077;***128522;


----------

